# Instagram studying pics



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2017)

Many people studying for the FE or PE exams have been posting their study pics on Instagram. Have a favorite Instagram study pic including PPI’s review material in action? Tag PPI in your photo as @ppi_examprepleader and it could be featured across PPI’s social media platforms.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2017)

^^ LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## ptatohed (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)

This is actually how I felt when studying:


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## corAll (Jul 30, 2020)

hahaha, yeah, studying is not the most pleasant thing in my life. But I will try tag PPI in my photos, thanks for the advice. Oh, then you can spend less money even on advertising your account and even o. At least some benefit from studying. Although, sometimes I like to follow accounts that motivate me to learn. I didn't understand these people myself until I needed the motivation to start learning.


----------



## psustruct (Dec 20, 2020)

This one is great, wish it was possible. 

https://images.app.goo.gl/f2LEoXLEVV7BnTjz7


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Dec 21, 2020)




----------

